# Darstellung von else if anweisung im struktogramm?



## OOPler (10. Nov 2014)

Werden else if anweisung im sturkogramm, wie zwei if anweisungen dargestellt? bzw. zwei if schleifen welche untereinander "liegen"?


----------



## taro (10. Nov 2014)

Hier sollte dir geholfen werden: Nassi-Shneiderman-Diagramm


----------

